
Global currency is not a new idea, but it may soon get a new lease of life(1998) - vit05
http://www.economist.com/node/166471
======
nabla9
These old articles are good read because shows how thinking advances. Warnings
about euroarea turned out to be true.

Today the idea of optimal currency area is more known.

* [https://www.economist.com/blogs/freeexchange/2013/08/sustain...](https://www.economist.com/blogs/freeexchange/2013/08/sustainability-single-currency)

* [https://www.economist.com/blogs/freeexchange/2010/05/optimal...](https://www.economist.com/blogs/freeexchange/2010/05/optimal_currencies)

